
Show HN: AirPPT – Go from PowerPoint to HTML/CSS UI in Seconds - catchmeifyoucan
https://airpptx.github.io/
======
catchmeifyoucan
Maker here. This was a project I worked on about a year ago. I didn't like
building UIs for simple projects (e.g. desktop apps). At work - we use
Powerpoint to generate quick specs. I wanted to quickly be able to take those
and convert them to working models. It's not perfect by any means - but the
output is readable html and css. Challenges with the project include parsing
the actual PPT and XML structure. A few other projects exist - but they
weren't structured to be super extensible or readable. Powerpoint has a lot of
elements - so I would use basic rectangles for now.

